# Official: Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-cliprep15oct15,1,7129589.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> The Clippers are expected to make a formal contract extension offer to Kaman's agent this month.
> 
> Based on recent contracts signed by centers with comparable statistics, Kaman could receive as much as $10 million to $12 million a season.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

Wow, I hope the $$$ is speculation and not the actual offer.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



qross1fan said:


> Wow, I hope the $$$ is speculation and not the actual offer.


I think the money amount in the article is speculation. Though it might end up being that much.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

i think he's worth only 8 million or so.


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

Nene is getting $10 million per and Kaman is vastly superior to him so the proposed amount is pretty reasonable compared to usual big men contracts.


----------



## hutcht02

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



NOBLE said:


> Nene is getting $10 million per and Kaman is vastly superior to him so the proposed amount is pretty reasonable compared to usual big men contracts.


But Nene is way overpaid. Kaman would be getting overpaid too, but I'm all for keeping him a Clipper.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

wow that is way too much money for kaman. 8-9 mill sounds more his range imo


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

Im expecting 4-5 year 40-50 Million dollar contract


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

http://www.nypost.com/seven/10152006/sports/bucks_stop_here_sports_peter_vecsey.htm?page=1



> Clippers owner Donald Sterling again shut up critics when he put up major money Friday in hopes of enticing Chris Kaman to extend long-term. We'll know exactly how much loot by how fast agent Rob Pelinka accepts or rejects an offer that's said to be in line with market value of other young centers - Samuel Dalembert and Tyson Chandler-who've re-enlisted within the last two years.



It is Vecsey but he may have gotten it right as the rumor doesn't sound stupid as his other stuff.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

I'm hoping they gave him a 8 mil deal with the max increase for 6 years. If he wants 10 Mil, I say S&T him in the offseason or package him with our pick or Wolves pick and get a top pick.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

Im not sure how the salary cap works but if they do pay Kaman 8-10 Million a year will they have enough for Livingston.


----------



## joe shmoe

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



NOFX22 said:


> Im not sure how the salary cap works but if they do pay Kaman 8-10 Million a year will they have enough for Livingston.



good question, those nene and chris wilcox contracts made things worse.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



joe shmoe said:


> good question, those nene and chris wilcox contracts made things worse.


I know Nene got 60 Million but how much did Wilcox get? I heard it was around 25-30 Million.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



NOFX22 said:


> Im not sure how the salary cap works but if they do pay Kaman 8-10 Million a year will they have enough for Livingston.



Yes, the Clippers can go over the cap since it is their own player when it comes time to sign Livingston. The question would be if the Clippers are willing to pay more in luxury tax. Though I wouldn't be suprised to see some moves if they feel like they need the extra money in a few years.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



NOFX22 said:


> I know Nene got 60 Million but how much did Wilcox get? I heard it was around 25-30 Million.



I believe he got 3 years for 8-8.5 million. So he and Nene screwed things up for others.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> I believe he got 3 years for 8-8.5 million. So he and Nene screwed things up for others.


kinda reminds me about how bobby bonilla started mlb players to get overpaid in free agency.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

Well, if he does sign the extension, who knows at this point, we dont know how much is being offered, nor what kaman wants, we dont have to worry about luxury tax yet. 

The new deal wont kick in until next year (or is it the year after?) With Maggette coming off of the books after next year, and then Cassell coming off of the books the following year, TECHNICALLY we will have enough room for livingston as well, under the luxury cap. But it will be cutting it close, and it also will be around the times our guys like singleton, ross, etc. will be due for extensions. 

I HATE overpaying guys, but its kind of a catch 22. Its overpaying value, but not overpaying the market if we give kaman 10 million. If anything, its a much better deal than the teams who gave similar deals to guys like wilcox, dalembert, foyle, etc. 

I think sterling is willing to "overpay" kaman, because kaman works with the current system. Getting rid of kaman, and trying to replace him, even if monetarily cheaper, might actually COST the clippers more in other ways. 

What im curious about as well is if kaman will ask for a 3 year contract instead of the regular 6 year or whatever extension. Remember, the other guys like lebron, carmello, etc. are doing that 3 year thing in order to cash in more. Kaman isnt exactly greedy, but im sure his agent is, so he might ask for something similar. Personally i dont want kaman to do the 3 year deal, because that would make him and brand extendable on consecutive years.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...588.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers moved to reach a long-term contract agreement with Chris Kaman on Sunday night, offering the productive 7-foot center a five-year, $50-million extension, team sources said.





> Owner Donald T. Sterling, General Manager Elgin Baylor, Dunleavy and Andy Roeser, executive vice president, agreed last week on a proposal that would average $10 million, and Dunleavy made the Clippers' pitch. Kaman's salary would increase to about $8.5 million next season, and the offer also includes bonuses tied to Kaman's performance, the sources said.





> Despite their hope to retain Kaman, the Clippers probably would not offer Kaman a much bigger contract because of their salary-cap strategy.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

Contrary to others on this thread, I feel like this is an appropriate amount to pay Kaman. Considering how rare it is to find a legit 7-footer with Kaman's productivity, and how he complements Brand in the paint, why not pay this guy that money?

And I would't worry about money to resign Livingston until he shows long term ability to stay healthy enough on the court and produce. Cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

Well, i sure do hope he signs it. One less thing to worry about. Having him locked up also allows you to strategize when it comes to the rest of the team. If hes unsigned, there are a lot of ifs when DTS and dunleavvy are discussing future salary cap/luxury tax issues.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

When compared to others, it seems like Kaman could probably get more. Im not saying he is worth more, but there are probably teams that would give him more based on his potiential.

I wouldn't be surprised if he doesnt take it and waits for free agencey.

Maybe he will take it though. Hard to say.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

Hopefully Kaman doesn't listen to his agent (who like all agents would want more) and goes for the deal. The deal is more than fair.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> When compared to others, it seems like Kaman could probably get more. Im not saying he is worth more, but there are probably teams that would give him more based on his potiential.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he doesnt take it and waits for free agencey.
> 
> Maybe he will take it though. Hard to say.


Nah he's going to take it! He's not like other greedy NBA players!


----------



## Raoul

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

10 mil per year might be a little bit overpaid, but Kaman HAS to stay. He's improved so much the last three years, and he's capable of posting double-doubles all year long. We need that on the roster. But that said, let's keep a little space under the cap. We need that as well!


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

I have no problem with the contract becuase Kaman doesn't see to be a guy who will stop working once he gets his money. If you look around the league at the contracts other big man have gotten such as LaFrentz, Dampier, Chandler, Dalembert, Nene, I would take Kaman over all of them. Some might think it is overpaying but in reality that is the market.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

I agree with Dre on this one. 

Why are you guys complaining about Kaman getting market value. You do realize that we are getting around $8-10 mil per year.

Signed, 

Raef LaFrentz
Nene
Z
Samuel Dalembert
Theo Ratliff
Tyson Chandler
Eric Dampier
Chris Wilcox
Carlos Boozer
Adonal Foyle
Kwame Brown


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

A top 5 center at 10 mil per year? There is no way we are going to be able to offer Kaman 8 mil per year and re-sign him.

Kaman has improved each year, with last season being his most productive. Hell, Kaman was factions of points and rebounds away from averaging 12 and 10. Kaman had 29 double doubles, which put him 4th in the NBA at center.

Brand on the other hand had 45. Add those together and that is 74 double doubles, which is almost 1 double double per game from our front court. I dont even have to look that up, because I am positive that would make Kaman and Brand the #1 front court combo in the NBA. 

Oh yeah did you all forget we lead the NBA in blocks?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



TucsonClip said:


> I agree with Dre on this one.
> 
> Why are you guys complaining about Kaman getting market value. You do realize that we are getting around $8-10 mil per year:
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Raef LaFrentz
> Nene
> Z
> Samuel Dalembert
> Theo Ratliff
> Tyson Chandler
> Eric Dampier
> Chris Wilcox
> Carlos Boozer
> Adonal Foyle
> Kwame Brown


lol, that makes it all better. big men are just so valuable to teams these days. especially one as versatile and mobile as kaman. i think this 10 mil deal is perfect for both parties; clips cant offer anything more without going into the salary cap, and kaman was seeking a long term deal and clips was basically the only team who can do so at 10 mill a year.

i expect him to accept this offer sometime soon


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

But how often is the FIRST (non max) offer by a team accepted by an agent? Im sure there will be a counter proposal. perhaps like an extra year, bump or something.

But when it comes down to it, i just want to see kaman tell his agent to shove it, and just accept this thing. Even kaman said he doesnt want to be thinking about it during the season.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



yamaneko said:


> But how often is the FIRST (non max) offer by a team accepted by an agent? Im sure there will be a counter proposal. perhaps like an extra year, bump or something.
> 
> But when it comes down to it, i just want to see kaman tell his agent to shove it, and just accept this thing. Even kaman said he doesnt want to be thinking about it during the season.



That is what concerns me as well. I am sure Kaman is very happy with 10mil a year but his agent will push the issue. Hopefully Kaman can convince his agent that he should sign the contract or just sign it anyway without his consent.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

I'm confident that once Kaman realized how many clay pigeons he can buy for $10 million, he'll sign on the dotted line.

Good deal for both parties, no doubt. Let's hope his agent isn't that influential on Kaman's decision about this one.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

I hope he takes the offer also... then goes and gets a haircut!


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> Hopefully Kaman doesn't listen to his agent (who like all agents would want more) and goes for the deal. The deal is more than fair.


No it isn't. The offer is under market value.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



cpawfan said:


> No it isn't. The offer is under market value.



No, there are bonuses and incentives tied to the offer. So it could end up being 10 mil plus incentivies.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

wow this is interesting, im hoping if Chris does get this deal, he uses it as motivation to step his game up another notch and be one of the top Centers in the Western Conference, and a force to be wreckoned with!!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> No, there are bonuses and incentives tied to the offer. So it could end up being 10 mil plus incentivies.


Which players are you attempting to use to set the market?

Also, average salary over the contract isn't a great number to use for comparison purposes.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

Well, Kaman has 15 days left to sign an extension, just have to wait and see what happens. Hopefully he takes the 5 year | 50 mil contract with incentives instead of asking for more. One has to really wonder what his agent is telling him though.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



qross1fan said:


> Well, Kaman has 15 days left to sign an extension, just have to wait and see what happens. Hopefully he takes the 5 year | 50 mil contract with incentives instead of asking for more. One has to really wonder what his agent is telling him though.


Agents get paid based upon what their clients make. They want to make money and keep clients. There really isn't much to wonder.

Kaman isn't going to play worse this season than last and he can get more on the open market.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



cpawfan said:


> Which players are you attempting to use to set the market?
> 
> Also, average salary over the contract isn't a great number to use for comparison purposes.



I am using $$$ not the players in the market to use my comparison. If Kaman is getting 10 mil plus incentives how is that not different than what you are implying? It seems like you are stating Kaman should or will get 12 mil a year in the market.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> I am using $$$ not the players in the market to use my comparison. If Kaman is getting 10 mil plus incentives how is that not different than what you are implying? It seems like you are stating Kaman should or will get 12 mil a year in the market.


Where are you getting 10 million from? I don't use average dollars per season to compare contracts because it doesn't give the real picture.

A 5/50 contract means a first year salary of 8.5 Million


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

Sterling's gone off the deep end ...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



cpawfan said:


> Where are you getting 10 million from? I don't use average dollars per season to compare contracts because it doesn't give the real picture.
> 
> A 5/50 contract means a first year salary of 8.5 Million



Does it really matter? In the end it ends up being 50mil whether you get 2 mil in the first year or 20 mil.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> Does it really matter? In the end it ends up being 50mil whether you get 2 mil in the first year or 20 mil.


Yes it does. 5/50 and 6/60 are significantly different even though they both average out to 10 million per season. The starting salary is how you judge how close to a max salary the player is receiving.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



cpawfan said:


> Yes it does. 5/50 and 6/60 are significantly different even though they both average out to 10 million per season. The starting salary is how you judge how close to a max salary the player is receiving.



Of coarse those 2 are different. 6/60 gets you 10 million more and drives the avg salary per year up. Now I get what you are getting at. You are insisting he will/should get the 6th year.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

the contract should have a clause that he must cut his hair back to how it was when he was a rookie. That, or he has to put it in some kind of pony tail or something.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



B_&_B said:


> I hope he takes the offer also... then goes and gets a haircut!


50 Million will not be enough then.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

http://www.presstelegram.com/clippers/ci_4503812



> Chris Kaman made it clear on Monday that he wants to remain a Clipper.
> 
> But Kaman also indicated that the Clippers' contract-extension offer, believed to be a five-year, $50 million deal, may only be a starting point in negotiations between his agent and the team.





> "I'd love to stay here, if I can," he said. "My big contingency here is that I want to make sure Coach Dunleavy is my coach. I want to make sure I'm playing for him and nobody else."


 :uhoh:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*

Therefore, we should extend Dunleavy now 
Dunleavy made the pitch to him-- he is more than likely coming back...


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> That is what concerns me as well. I am sure Kaman is very happy with 10mil a year but his agent will push the issue. Hopefully Kaman can convince his agent that he should sign the contract or just sign it anyway without his consent.



You know, im not really concerned with his agent. He is a smart guy. I like his interviews and behind the scenes previews. The kid isn't a push over and seems to be the kind of guy that will take whatever deal he wants...

But 8 million is a price he knows is probably to low for his talents. Were talking about a top five center in an NBA desperately in need of young up and comming centers. You move it closer to 10 a year, and he might be on board. But 8 million a year would be a pay cut, and he knows it. 

He doesnt really need an agent to tell him common sense value.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman*



Weasel said:


> Of coarse those 2 are different. 6/60 gets you 10 million more and drives the avg salary per year up. Now I get what you are getting at. You are insisting he will/should get the 6th year.


No actually, you don't get what I'm getting at. 

A 5/50 contract transformed into a 6 year contract would be a 6/63 contract because of raises. So part of the consideration on Kaman's side is do they sign an extension to lock in money now or do they want to go another season where he could then receive a six year contract and more guaranteed money.

Also, a starting salary of 8.5 million is 4 million less than the max.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

Dunleavy is using Kamen to get himself a contract. We better make him an offer.
If Dunleavy signs an extension, Kamen will follow. We dont have much time to get both deals done.


----------



## squeemu

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

Yeah, from the quotes it seems that Kaman is a lot more interested in playing where Dunleavy is, not in tons of extra money. If they just extend him, it will be no problem.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

have you guys read the other articles? Sounds like thers no chance he accepts this offer. .


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



yamaneko said:


> have you guys read the other articles? Sounds like thers no chance he accepts this offer. .


Yeah. Seems, from other sources, like this is a 'starting point in negotiations'.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

How much more does Kamen want? 65 millions for 5 years?
Dunleavy and Kamen are helping each other to get a contract.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

The thing is, im sure the clippers have a set figure in their mind as to how much is too much. Its not just that its overpaying, but anything extra, is like double. So lets say a 10.5 million a year contract should fit into the sub-luxury tax range according to their plan, but anything more will go over. Lets say kaman wants 1.5-2 million more average per year. Its not just 1.5-2 million more he is asking for...because of the luxury tax, it really tranlates to 3-4 million more, and no matter how much i like kaman, i would not pay him a salary that translates to about 13.5-14.5 million a year. And if you or i wouldnt do that, no way would penny pincher sterling do that neither. 

I think the Clippers are in a GREAT position here. PR wise they are offernig their guy an extension, something others dont expect them to do...and its above his value (albeit below market value), again something others dont expect them to do. If they decide not to go higher, they do not look too bad....luxury tax is a thing that MANY teams are shying away from, its not like the clippers would/should be called cheap for being smart with the luxury tax. Clippers have history on their side to convince kaman )olowokandi). If kaman rejects, the clippers have a mid season package that could be the best two player trade proposal of any team in the nba, thus possibly getting them the superstar that sterling has always wanted, or at least a kaman replacement. (what team in the league would not think about a trade that has Kaman/Maggette?) That there could get them a superstar, when you think we live in a world where vince carter, ron artest, etc. were traded for nothing in comparison. Also, weve got tim thomas now who can play center. We have sofo who might come over next year. Weve got Paul Davis who is our best third string center in a while, weve got the vet williams, weve got possibly two first rounders next year. Hey, were in GOOD SHAPE. Win win with kaman all the way around.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

Garnett for Kaman + Maggette??
:banana:


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



matador1238 said:


> Garnett for Kaman + Maggette??
> :banana:


Where do I sign?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

That would have to be sign and trade, which couldnt happen till next offseason i think, if it could happen at all. Salaries would work out with just one small piece added, if the sign and trade deal would have kaman making 12 million or something. 

But it would never happen.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

I am wondering how much more Kaman wants. Hopefuly he will stay around what was offered to him if Dunleavy is kept. Seems like both the two players are menioned before are tied together. Signing Dunleavy will results in Kaman signing it would seem.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

An NBA player thinks 50 million isn't enough? I'm shocked....


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

Kaman - Wow, 50 million...that would buy me all the playstation games and bow and arrow sets id ever need. 

Agent - I think you can get more. 

Kaman - Really? What else would i need the money for? Maybe i can take up another hobby like paintball...hmm.....paint....you know my house really needs painting, I think ill call the boys tonight to come over tomorrow to paint the house....houses, i wonder if i could buy Kim Hughes a house next to mine...

Agent - Chris, your attention is waning again...lets stay on topic. Repeat after me, "I need to make at least 12 million a year.."

Kaman - I need to make at least 12 Meeeeelyon......hahahahah, austin powers was a great movie, has it come out on blue-ray disc yet? I wonder what...

Agent - CHRIS! Come on, take one of your pills, I need you to stay focused here. Now, can you name other mediocre centers who get big money?

Kaman - Um, other mediocre centers....Dalembert, Chandler, Dampier...hey speaking of mediocre centers, what about Reggie Evans? YOu remember that guy? I still cant believe he grabbed me in the nuts. Nuts....im getting hungry right now, could really go for some planters....Planters...i forgot I have to plant some flowers for my mom this afternoon...

Agent - CHRIS!! YOURE MAKING ME CRAZY! COME ON! This is important. I have a family to feed, I need the extra percentage!! Forget it. Here ill type up a statement of you demanding more money, just read it and we should be Ok. Youre making me looney here.

Kaman - Looney tunes! Yes, lets turn on the cartoon network!!

Agent - ((Shoots himself....))


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



yamaneko said:


> Kaman - Wow, 50 million...that would buy me all the playstation games and bow and arrow sets id ever need.
> 
> Agent - I think you can get more.
> 
> Kaman - Really? What else would i need the money for? Maybe i can take up another hobby like paintball...hmm.....paint....you know my house really needs painting, I think ill call the boys tonight to come over tomorrow to paint the house....houses, i wonder if i could buy Kim Hughes a house next to mine...
> 
> Agent - Chris, your attention is waning again...lets stay on topic. Repeat after me, "I need to make at least 12 million a year.."
> 
> Kaman - I need to make at least 12 Meeeeelyon......hahahahah, austin powers was a great movie, has it come out on blue-ray disc yet? I wonder what...
> 
> Agent - CHRIS! Come on, take one of your pills, I need you to stay focused here. Now, can you name other mediocre centers who get big money?
> 
> Kaman - Um, other mediocre centers....Dalembert, Chandler, Dampier...hey speaking of mediocre centers, what about Reggie Evans? YOu remember that guy? I still cant believe he grabbed me in the nuts. Nuts....im getting hungry right now, could really go for some planters....Planters...i forgot I have to plant some flowers for my mom this afternoon...
> 
> Agent - CHRIS!! YOURE MAKING ME CRAZY! COME ON! This is important. I have a family to feed, I need the extra percentage!! Forget it. Here ill type up a statement of you demanding more money, just read it and we should be Ok. Youre making me looney here.
> 
> Kaman - Looney tunes! Yes, lets turn on the cartoon network!!
> 
> Agent - ((Shoots himself....))


HAHAHA!!! 

YEah, I can picture that happening, which is pretty sad. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

What if Dunleavy re-signs and the Clippers don't offer more to Kaman. What does he do then? Since he wants to play only for Dunleavy that might quite interesting to see that be played out.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman was confused??*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...408.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> *Apparently unaware that the Clippers offered him a five-year, $50-million contract, center Chris Kaman recently made confusing comments to reporters about the organization's commitment to him.*





> The Clippers' efforts to reach a long-term agreement with Kaman have again underscored the coach's influence in the organization. Dunleavy joined General Manager Elgin Baylor in pushing owner Donald T. Sterling to make a major offer to Kaman. In fact, team sources said, Dunleavy told Sterling and Andy Roeser, executive vice president, to address Kaman's situation before moving forward on his contract talks.



The bolded part is very interesting and key.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman was confused??*

Frankly, thats impossible. All of us nobodys knew about the contract offer, yet somehow kaman himself didnt know? Not even ADD can excuse that. Something MAJORLY fishy is going on here if hes referring to what he said yesterday. Because he even referenced the amounts, and compared it to the other guys.

HOWEVER, notice how the article said comments "about the organization's committment". That might be it there. I read most of the articles i thought from yesterday, but i didnt see any "comments about the organizations committiment". I just saw comments about wanting more money.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



leidout said:


> An NBA player thinks 50 million isn't enough? I'm shocked....


if his market value is more than $50 million, why should he be expected to sign for less?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

Because market value has proven to be wrong. I think the days of overpaying centers are over. How many got similar deals this year? I think nene is the last we will ever see of such a deal. Even wilcox signed for only 3 years. If anything, the fact that the deals have turned out so bad, should drive the costs down. But obviously kaman doesnt feel that way. How many multi (8millionplus) million year centers really HAVENT been overpaid in the last few years? When nene and wilcoxes deal bite their teams in the butt as well as the continued biting by dampier's, foyle's, chandler's, curry's, etc. contracts, who knows, this might once and for all really drive DOWN the "market value" for a center. IMO, Kaman should take the money and run with it, before the olowokandi syndrome hits him. Not just the olowokandi syndrome...just look at the players given up by the clippers, or else who have rejected deals from the clippers. I dont believe in karma/luck, but look at the track record. 

Kobe - has been on a worse team for 2 years in a row, Pacers (maggette deal): got peja for like 2 months, now have nothing; Ray allen - went from one of best teams in west, to worst, year after rejecting clippers. Hoiborg - career over due to health. Jaric - tanked. Olowokandi - tanked. maurice taylor - tanked. Shareef rahim...signed, but then heart question surfaced...his deal was nixed, had to settle for way less money. Q richardson - tanked. Lamar Odom - playing to about 50% potential. Andre miller - team feels so strongly about him, they had boykins AND watson signed/traded to play same position. i mean dang, its crazy. If you diss the clippers, or leave the team its like youre doomed. The list goes on and on. Kaman shouldnt test his "luck." lol


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



yamaneko said:


> Because market value has proven to be wrong.


market value has proven to be wrong? kaman doesn't deserve an average of $10 million a year. that's what the clippers are offering. that is already above his value. but there are teams out there that would offer kaman a deal starting at $10 per year, so it would be dumb of him to accept this deal. market value isn't wrong. it is what it is. the clippers did the right thing in offering this kind of deal(it's a little too much, but it's what they need to have a shot at getting him). if he doesn't accept, they should try to find a replacement and try to get something in return for him.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*

Kaman's market value if you compare it directly to what the other "lesser" players have gotten would be 12-13 million probably. So 10 million id say is just right. Why would it be dumb? Was it dumb for olowokandi to reject the clippers offer because he was sure he could get more in the open market? What if kaman gets injured? No way would i call accepting 50 million dollars "dumb," especially when its far from a given. Market value IS wrong, what are you talking about? Was ryan leafs deal "right" since he got 40 million or whatever? No, it was wrong.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



rocketeer said:


> market value has proven to be wrong? kaman doesn't deserve an average of $10 million a year. that's what the clippers are offering. that is already above his value. but there are teams out there that would offer kaman a deal starting at $10 per year, so it would be dumb of him to accept this deal. market value isn't wrong. it is what it is. the clippers did the right thing in offering this kind of deal(it's a little too much, but it's what they need to have a shot at getting him). if he doesn't accept, they should try to find a replacement and try to get something in return for him.


Agree 100%, Kaman makes a lot of costly mental mistakes, and he's a quality center, but not someone you can build anything at all around. Playing small ball seems to be the wave of the future for the NBA, and it's not like theres many actual centers to contend with. Offer him 5/$50 mil, if he doesn't like it, work on packaging him with maggette/mobley and grab a superstar who we can win with right now while Cassell is still playing.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman was confused??*



yamaneko said:


> Frankly, thats impossible. All of us nobodys knew about the contract offer, yet somehow kaman himself didnt know? Not even ADD can excuse that. Something MAJORLY fishy is going on here if hes referring to what he said yesterday. Because he even referenced the amounts, and compared it to the other guys.
> 
> HOWEVER, notice how the article said comments "about the organization's committment". That might be it there. I read most of the articles i thought from yesterday, but i didnt see any "comments about the organizations committiment". I just saw comments about wanting more money.



I wouldn't say that it is impossible. It could be that Kaman actually didn't know. The LA Times article came out the day of Kaman talking so it could be that his agent hadn't relayed him the information prior to the practice. Who knows they could have interviewed him in the morning. Kaman never directly said he wanted more than 5/50. He just stated he knew what Chandler and Dalembert were getting and every article assumed he wanted more money because of that. I honestly was suprised at Kaman's comments, I would never expect him to say that directly so it makes sense to me anyways why he might have not known. I don't think he would have made those comments had he known the situation.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman was confused??*

What about the "organizations committment" did you see quotes that made it seem like he was questioning that yesterday?


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



yamaneko said:


> No way would i call accepting 50 million dollars "dumb," especially when its far from a given.


accepting 50 million is dumb if you can get a deal for more than 50 million.



> Market value IS wrong, what are you talking about?


market value is not that same thing as his actual value to the team. but i don't see how market value is wrong. i wouldn't pay kaman his market value. i would try to get him to accept less than that(which it seems is what the clippers are doing). but if kaman is smart, he would want to get his market value.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



rocketeer said:


> accepting 50 million is dumb if you can get a deal for more than 50 million.
> 
> 
> market value is not that same thing as his actual value to the team. but i don't see how market value is wrong. i wouldn't pay kaman his market value. i would try to get him to accept less than that(which it seems is what the clippers are doing). but if kaman is smart, he would want to get his market value.


Ok, then in your opinion, what is Kamans market value? 60 million? 70 million?


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants more??*



leidout said:


> Ok, then in your opinion, what is Kamans market value? 60 million? 70 million?


i think as a free agent, he would get at least one offering starting at $10 million per year which would end up being considerably more than this deal which averages $10 million per year.


----------



## universal!

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman was confused??*

There's always a team out there that will overpay. So there's no such thing as a wrong market value, it just depends on what the market will pay.

Anyways, the money thing seems less important from what I gather, and as others have pointed out, it's more of a Dunleavy power play. I think we can see the direction of the Clips from this deal, in terms of Dunleavy's future and influence.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-cliprep19oct19,1,964612.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> Kaman and his agent, Rob Pelinka, have declined to discuss how much they are seeking, but sources said the two sides would reach an agreement if the Clippers increased their proposal to $55 million over five years and included about $2.5 million in attainable performance bonuses. The current proposal includes bonuses, but they're considered difficult for Kaman to earn.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

im telling you one of the bonuses has to be him cutting his hair. That must be the one "too difficult" for kaman to earn. lol.

Id be cautious about the 11 million dollar a year deal. They really have to calculate it out. TECHNICALLy i think it might work. I cant imagine they offered him their most they possibly could with their first offer...not many teams do that on their initial offer unless were talking max deals. So perhaps they left themselves some leeway. If so, then id say the clippers agree perhaps to 5 years 52 million or something like that. 

If their first offer WAS the best...oh well. Plan B. I would not be mad at the clippers for NOT paying Kaman (as much as i like him) 55 million, just as i wasnt mad at the clippers for not paying Simmons 40 million or whatever he got (as much as i liked simmons). We havent missed simmons one bit, and with the cap room, draft picks, sofo, etc. etc. i dont think we would be crying our eyes out if we lost kaman. (unless he went to the lakers, whom we know dont have the money. )


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

Sign and trade with Maggette for an All-star!


----------



## squeemu

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

I agree with yamaneko, I'm sure they were expecting Kaman to try to get a bit more. I don't know if they were expecting him to go for an extra five, but maybe they were. Maybe they can convince him on 52 or so :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*



NOFX22 said:


> Sign and trade with Maggette for an All-star!


Like? Wonder if it can get Jermaine O'Neal as him and EB will make one hell of a Front court.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

The extra million a year seems like a reasonable request. At least he isn't asking for a huge increase from what he was offered.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*



qross1fan said:


> Like? Wonder if it can get Jermaine O'Neal as him and EB will make one hell of a Front court.


as long as Jermaine O'Neal is not injured i would not mind that deal at all.


----------



## 14HipClip

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

For my record..
Clips offer of 5 years - 50 Million is an awesome offer.
That's equal to a 6 year - 64.5 Million offer. More than.. Chandler, Delambert, Dampier..
because of the max increase year over year... you can't really just simply average out the contract.
That means that Kaman will be making around $12.5 Million in year 5, the 2011-2012 season!
So if Kaman improves as expected... he'll be earning $14Million (or more depending on free agency) for the 2012 year.. and if you increase that .. year over year... that means his next contract will be 5 years for $88 Million.. now is that realistic.. if he progresses for the next 5-6 years?
Kaman must be figuring this could be it for getting max dollars.. he's a young guy. Someone shake this guy and tell him Clipper Nation needs him. He needs to be realistic with his earning potential. 
Based on what Kaman is looking for .. 5 years 55 million.. that puts his last year contract at around 14 Million and that means his new contract will start at a minimum of $15.7 Million and that will get him a 5 year deal $110 Million. I don't think this is real... so I also don't think that lousy $5 million increase in what Kaman is asking for and what the Clips offered is as small as some of you think.

5 years - $50 Million is a great offer. A market value offer.
Kaveman should take this and be extremely happy.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

Personally, i don't see Kaman getting too much better to deserve getting 12+ in any year of his contract. How much more can he add to his game? He's not particularly fast or agressive offensively, he's not a defensive stopper on his own, disappears in high tempo games... if he gets anything over 50 million, it should be directly deposited in Brand's bank account.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*



14HipClip said:


> For my record..
> Clips offer of 5 years - 50 Million is an awesome offer.
> That's equal to a 6 year - 64.5 Million offer. More than.. Chandler, Delambert, Dampier..
> because of the max increase year over year... you can't really just simply average out the contract.
> That means that Kaman will be making around $12.5 Million in year 5, the 2011-2012 season!
> So if Kaman improves as expected... he'll be earning $14Million (or more depending on free agency) for the 2012 year.. and if you increase that .. year over year... that means his next contract will be 5 years for $88 Million.. now is that realistic.. if he progresses for the next 5-6 years?
> Kaman must be figuring this could be it for getting max dollars.. he's a young guy. Someone shake this guy and tell him Clipper Nation needs him. He needs to be realistic with his earning potential.
> Based on what Kaman is looking for .. 5 years 55 million.. that puts his last year contract at around 14 Million and that means his new contract will start at a minimum of $15.7 Million and that will get him a 5 year deal $110 Million. I don't think this is real... so I also don't think that lousy $5 million increase in what Kaman is asking for and what the Clips offered is as small as some of you think.
> 
> 5 years - $50 Million is a great offer. A market value offer.
> Kaveman should take this and be extremely happy.


i think most of us agree with you 100%. the only problem is that some team is gonna come out of left field with a ridiculous offer, and we need to lock him up while we can. i don't think we should be paying anything over 10mil per...like a previous poster stated, the money kaman wants might be fair market value, but is kaman really that valuable to the clippers? i don't think so. i honestly think a lot of success is due to the fact that he plays alongside brand. he is really bad at help defense, and slow to recognize what the opposing offenses are doing...he is really bad at defending the pick and roll, and he turns the ball over a lot... his offensive production is a direct result of the opposing defenses focusing in on brand...i really think mihm-type players could put up similar numbers if they played alongside brand...


----------



## 14HipClip

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

It appears to me that this contract will be done by October 30th.

I think the Clips might bend a little to 5 years.. $52M package.
which may include some bonus clauses that includes all-star games or championship rings..

In any case, I think this will also coincide with his Hammy getting better...

Watch it and believe it.

Clipper Season is HERE!
2006-2007 is all set.
14 players on the roster.. ready to shake, rattle and roll..
and that's no jello jigglin'


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*



> Press-Enterprise - Chris Kaman is still considering the Clippers' five-year $50 million contract offer.
> 
> This is the first time owner Donald Sterling has made a proactive contract offer to a potential restricted free agent. In the past, he has allowed the market to dictate itself before signing a player.
> 
> "I don't know why (a proactive contract offer) didn't happen in the past," Dunleavy said. "But I think it's the prudent thing to have happen, and I'm glad everybody here sees it that way."


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42917/20061026/kaman_still_mulling_the_$50_million/

So he's back to thinking of the $50 Mil offer


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*



qross1fan said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42917/20061026/kaman_still_mulling_the_$50_million/
> 
> So he's back to thinking of the $50 Mil offer



TAKE THE DEAL!!!! :gopray:


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Clippers offer 5 years 50 mil to Kaman, Kaman wants 5/55??*

Yes, please take the deal. If we are off by a million or two I say give it to him. If he wants around 5 million more, then I think we will wait and see how Kaman performs this season. 

I want to see Kaman signed, but I also want to see him have another year, atleast like last season, if he wants 55+.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2641609



> Chris Kaman has signed a five-year, $52.5 million contract extension with the Los Angeles Clippers, according to source with knowledge of the negotiations.
> 
> The extension, which was agreed to and signed late Friday night, takes effect for the 2007-08 season and includes incentive clauses that could bring it to $55 million.
> 
> And it also includes a "trade kicker" that would give the center a 15 percent raise -- a maximum value of $7.5 million -- if he were dealt to another team. For Kaman, that's insurance he'll be staying in L.A., or at worst, compensated nicely if he's ever dealt.


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*

I'm glad he's secure.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers are expected to make an extension offer to Kaman*



NOBLE said:


> I'm glad he's secure.



Agreed. I am quite pleased as I hoped that they would meet in the middle and it looks like they did. It is nice to know that the core of the team will be around for several years.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: ESPN Reports; Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!*

Yea he finally signed! I was getting a little worried there! Kaman going to be a solid Center in the league! I look for him to average in his career around 15-16 ppg and 10-11Rpg!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: ESPN Reports; Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!*

I wonder what the incentives will be. Making the All-Star game is def. one, but the other averaging more then 18 and 11?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: ESPN Reports; Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!*

i would rather have him for 50 mil but watcha gunna do


----------



## Sean

*Re: ESPN Reports; Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!*



NOFX22 said:


> Yea he finally signed! I was getting a little worried there! Kaman going to be a solid Center in the league! I look for him to average in his career around 15-16 ppg and 10-11Rpg!



Goin to be? He's already the best Center in the West. Love that kid.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: ESPN Reports; Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!*

wow those are some pretty committed conditions to lock up kaman for a while. o well, i'm just glad both parties reached a deal, even tho the first offer was pretty fair. as long as kaman doesnt whine about it anymore, it's fine by me.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: ESPN Reports; Kaman signs for 5 years 52.5 million!!*

oh wow, for people that think this is too much, arent you guys just glad Sterling even made an offer??? we dont wanna bring up the past haha but we should be content Kaman is signed regardless of how much he got and i think its reasonable...NOW its up to him to elevate his game to another level...be more consistent...less turnovers and just improve all areas of his game much like ElTon did...and well if he does...he can make the All_star team in the coming years and he can be a force to be wreckoned with !!! 

im just glad they signed him 

:clap: :clap: :cheers:


*** now its time to sign Mike to an extension


----------



## Weasel

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/kaman_signs_061028.html 



> The Los Angeles Clippers today signed center Chris Kaman to a multi-year contract extension. The contract extension, announced by Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor, will begin in the 2007-08 season. Per team policy, terms of the contract were not released.
> 
> “We are absolutely thrilled to ensure that Chris will be here and staying with the Clippers for a long time to come,” Baylor said. “He is one of the best young big men in the league and we feel that he will just continue to get better.”


----------



## Wilmatic2

Nice, now bring on Dunleavy and Baylor.


----------



## afobisme

geesh 52.5 million... that's expensive. 10.5 millioni a year for chris kaman is way too much. isn't he restricted too?


----------



## yamaneko

Alright! Source came thru on this one...was a couple days earlier than expected, but did sign, and was a little more than the original deal as they had mentioned.

Another piece to the clipper puzzle in place. Overpaying, yes, but hopefully will work out in the long run


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Can we sign Ha now?


----------



## NOBLE

Honestly, I still don't think he's THAT overpaid. He's probably the best center in the WC and has improved each year. When he takes that next step, all will be well and the contract will balance itself out.

Now, we must hope that we draft Bill Walker.

_*crosses fingers*_


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-cliprep30oct30,0,5331386.story?coll=la-home-sports



> "This is where I've always wanted to be, so I'm just glad it's done and I can focus on the season," said Kaman, who was slowed because of a strained left hamstring in the exhibition season. "I'm definitely happy about it."
> 
> Kaman is among the keys to the Clippers' goal of winning a championship, General Manager Elgin Baylor said.
> 
> "You need a player like Kaman," said Baylor, who drafted Kaman. "He's young, he's only 24 years old, and he's getting better and better."


----------

